# Pine needles in bedding?



## Greencastle

I saw a video where this woman had no smell in her coop because she uses pine needles added to her 4 inches of floor shavings. The needles are acidic and it neutralizes the nitrogen in the chicken manure. She had not cleaned out the barn I about 3 months! I would think it would make for good compost. I am trying it. Anyone else do this?


----------



## zamora

When we first got our chickens, hay was scarce and I didn't think to use horse bedding so we used pine straw that we raked up from our trees. Other than getting some sap on the eggs occasionally, they laid in it and you are right about the lack of smell. I'm faaaaaar from a chicken expert so maybe some of the ones that are can chime in.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

I had never thought of using pine needles. I'll be interested to hear what other members have to say!


----------



## Greencastle

The video is on YouTube, not sure of the name of it, you can do a search. She had some guy walk in and all he could smell was her feed.


----------



## Greencastle

This is how we cut it up. Wear gloves or you'll get sappy!


----------



## seminole wind

interesting idea. I would have to buy it on line to use it.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I have never used it for bedding... though we have plenty here! All I will say is I wouldn't use it for compost. Being as acidic as it is it creates acidic soil when it decomposes and almost nothing grows in it... Our whole front yard grows nothing but moss because of the pine needles!


----------



## Greencastle

That's the point.....pine needles are acidic, chicken poop is the opposite, they create a balanced pH which is neither acidic or has too much nitrogen, therefore no smell. Ok to use in the garden.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

Now I want to find myself some pine needles.


----------



## Greencastle

Going to put mine in today.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

I wish I had a source of free bedding! We don't have dry grass or leaves. I buy shavings :-(


----------

